# Stuck with acs for 189



## Aroraarora19901990 (May 24, 2016)

Hey guys i forgot to mention country name (india) in statutory document required for acs , my manager has already signed this .
So my question is should i get a new statutory with country name included in address or its ok to go with this


----------



## ajaymohod (Jun 20, 2016)

Aroraarora19901990 said:


> Hey guys i forgot to mention country name (india) in statutory document required for acs , my manager has already signed this .
> So my question is should i get a new statutory with country name included in address or its ok to go with this


Hi

Hope you are doing well.

My name is Ajay and in the process of processing my Australia PR under subclass 189 for ICT BA occupation.

Can you please advise how did you get employment reference letters for application to ACS. have you done statutory declaration if yes then can you please share it's template. 

Appreciate your help.

Cheers 
AJ


----------

